# Pfad zu Dateien von "Tragbaren Gerät"



## Paulere (16. Mrz 2011)

Hallo,

ich nenne einen Sony Walkman mein eigen (genau ist es der NWZ-E454).

Momentan verusche ich das mit WIndows 7 zum laufen zu bringen (Linux werde ich noch probieren, das alleine ist aber keine Lösung - soll ja möglichst system Unabhängig sein).

Wenn ich ihn anschließe taucht er unter Computer als tragbares Gerät auf. Also ohne Laufwerksbuchstabe. Nun versuche ich ein Programm zu schreiben welches auf die Dateien des Walkman zugreift...aber es gibt ja keinen funktionierenden Pfad dahin. Die Idee war einen link zum walkman zu erstellen, mit dem ich dann arbeiten kann. Mit normalen Ordnern funktioniert das mit "mklink /D Verknüpfung Ziel". Ziel ist laut dem Explorer also "Computer\Walkman". Das funktioniert soweit, nur das der entstehende Link sagt das der Pfad nicht existiert. Eine Verknüpfung (also eine *.lnk Datei) Funktioniert mit diesem Pfad. Nur mit dieser kann ich ja nicht arbeiten.

Hat jemand eine Ahnung wie ich mit dieser Geschichte umgehen kann?

Danke


P.S. der JFIleChooser zeigt den Walkman nicht an wenn man versucht dahin zu navigieren.


----------



## jgh (16. Mrz 2011)

und wenn du SWT nutzt und z.B dieses  Beispiel  ausführst, solltest du doch dir den Pfad zum Walkman ausgeben lassen?


----------



## Paulere (16. Mrz 2011)

Ojemine,

jetzt wird es unschön.

Dazu muss ich sagen ich habe vorhin vergessen dazu zu schreiben das ich nicht nur auf Dateien zugreifen möchte, sondern auch Dateien auf dem Walkman schreiben möchte.

Ich habe das probiert... und naja, der Pfad der ausgegeben wird ist ein temporärer Pfad. Jedesmal wenn ich den Pfad der Datei ausgeben lasse ist es ein anderer...wenn ich einen dieser Pfade nehme und etwas hinschreiben will...naja, es wird etwas kopiert, aber ich weiß nicht wo es gelandet ist...auf dem Walkman sicherlich nicht^^ 
Auf meinen Platten habe ich sie auch nicht gefunden...ich habe das Gefühl sie ist dorthin gegangen was bei Linux /dev/null ist.

Aber immerhin, ich habe bis hierhin schonmal gelernt das der Walkman von Windows irgendwohin emuliert wird...


----------



## Paulere (17. Mrz 2011)

So,

zwischenstand: Ich bin inzwischen bei meinem Problem etwas weiter gekommen. Für alle die es interessiert hier mal mein Stand:

der Sony Walkman wird mit dem MTP (Media Transfer Protocol) eingebunden. Zum einen kann man den als UMS (usb mass storage) Gerät einhängen. Das ist, wie ich finde, mit dem Weg den ich gefunden habe eine etwas unschöne Variante:

> C:\Windows\system32\drivers\WudfRd.sys umbenennen (z.B. xxxWudfRd.sys)
> im Gerätemanager unter Tragbare Geräte des entsprechende mit rechter Maustaste anklicken
> Treiber aktualisieren
> nicht online suchen, sondern Treiber selber wählen
> USB-Massenspeichergerät auswählen

Dazu ist zu sagen das mein Windows 7 findet ich (als Admin) habe dazu nicht genug Rechte^^. Unter Win XP hat es funktioniert.


Der andere Weg währe Java den Umgang mit MTP beizubringen. Dazu gibt es eine externe Bibliothek -> jMTP.jar. Ich habe sie zwar noch nicht bis zu ende Ausprobiert (folgt noch), aber bisher funktioniert sie (ich kann auf meinen Player zugreifen und ihn auslesen...ich muss nur noch das schreiben probieren) Allerdings bedeutet das das man nicht mit normalen File objekten hantiert, sondern mit File und Folder objekten dieser Bibliothek hantiert. Desweiteren ist sie noch in der Beta, somit bisher nur als 32 Bit nutzbar und auch nur Windows. Ich werde mal ausprobieren, vllt ist sie unter Linux nicht nötig.


----------

